# cherry grove or apache pier for kings?



## simplyfishin (Apr 26, 2009)

Wich one is the best for kings? I know cherry grove has a comunity bait tank does apache have the same?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They do very well off of Apache. I'll never fish CG again. I believe Apache has a bait tank but a phone call will tell ya.


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

just out of curiosity whats the deal with CGP


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

What is wrong with cherry grove? where to start.................

for the last 15 or so years its been run by snobbish yankees. it is a knot trying to king there like ocp. i recently heard the same folks who managed cg now manage ocp so i wont be there either. price is a joke in relation to the quality of kinging there. Fall....kinging can be good on the strand in fall. Pier fishing will never be what it was in the 70's-early 90's anywhere. get a kayak like everyone else is. 

for a chance at a king go to oak island pier or oceancrest. if you like starring at high rises and going through hell for parking go to c g.i grew up in nmb and wont even go back for anything.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

apache has a nicer live well. however, there are ppl that violate every single rule posted about them

examples:
dont put ur flounder minnow bucket in there
its not a livewell for ur dinner
u can't steal bait out of the livewell for cut fish
(i ahve seen one guy do all 3 of the following)

he probably thought i didn't speak English and i thought he was illiterate


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Just got back from MB. Read in a local paper while there, about a guy stating how Cherry Grove Pier is a GREAT place for fishing and meeting friendly folks!!! Had to laugh about that after reading here what it is really like. Will try and locate the article after I unpack a little. Weather was HOt, Hot, Hot but NO rain.
Kim:fishing::beer:


----------

